# Just got a siamese fighter!



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have just bought a lovely siamese fighter today from romsey world of water. He is metallic blue/green with white - lovely colours. There were 3 that I really liked the look of and I finally chose this one. I have named him Nigel! lol 

I will post pics later!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is my fish!

My new fish tank - YouTube


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely Siamese fighter, but your tank looks rather small for a pleco, what type is it?

Neons should be kept in a shoal of at least 6.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Lovely Siamese fighter, but your tank looks rather small for a pleco, what type is it?
> 
> Neons should be kept in a shoal of at least 6.


Thank you. 
My pleco is just a baby brown pleco - no idea what type. 
I plan to get some more neons soon


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

You do realise that some Plecos grow upto 48 cm long.


----------



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

very nice butterfly!!! Hes a hansom fish!! wish i could get betas like that at my lfs!!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> You do realise that some Plecos grow upto 48 cm long.


Yeah. Im getting a 3ft tank soon anyway (bidding on ebay this week). I was told in the pet shop that it would stay small as they only grow to a size they could live in the tank?


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

dandogman said:


> Yeah. Im getting a 3ft tank soon anyway (bidding on ebay this week). I was told in the pet shop that it would stay small as they only grow to a size they could live in the tank?


This is the biggest fallacy in fishkeeping - it is no more true for plecs than goldfish. Goldfish become stunted and their internal organs continue to grow causing them to die prematurely. Plecs and catfish will continue to grow regardless until they need rehoming.

Eta- your siamese fighter is lovely - if I were you I would keep it in the smaller tank with the tetras, increase the size of the tetra shoal, rehome the plec and use a 3ft tank for a new set up


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

*


Plebob said:



This is the biggest fallacy in fishkeeping - it is no more true for plecs than goldfish. Goldfish become stunted and their internal organs continue to grow causing them to die prematurely. Plecs and catfish will continue to grow regardless until they need rehoming.

Click to expand...

*


Plebob said:


> Eta- your siamese fighter is lovely - if I were you I would keep it in the smaller tank with the tetras, increase the size of the tetra shoal, rehome the plec and use a 3ft tank for a new set up


Glad you put that, I was going to put that, but it would look like I was ganging up on the poor guy. If you want a plec type get a bristlenose they grow to 15cms max.


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Yet still every lfs stocks plecs. They should only be sold to people with 6 ft tanks!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

How do you care for a congo frog, I have a 50L I keep meaning to set up for a Beta and something. What do they need?


----------

